# Help! Pygmy kid in pain



## FarmGirlForLife (Mar 26, 2014)

Several weeks ago I rescued a half dead pygmy kid. Our pygmy doe had had twins. The buckling was very lively and energetic, but the doeling was almost dead. We took her inside and warmed her up and got her some electrolytes and brought her back. She still isn't jumping around but she's walking and acting reasonably normal. Last night she started bloating and it just keeps getting worse. We tried giving her baking soda and milk of magnesia but its not working. She's barely pooping now and is in pain. What do I do?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've not dealt with this myself, but have read that after giving the baking soda and water drench, to massage the tummy to get burps up???  Hope someone on here gives you good advice soon!!!!


----------



## FarmGirlForLife (Mar 26, 2014)

This is what she looks like


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2014)

Drench a 1/2 cup of mineral oil or cooking oil down the goat's throat and then exercise the goat (through walking) and massaging of the sides.


----------



## FarmGirlForLife (Mar 26, 2014)

That much for a three week old pygmy?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd say probably start with a bit less, but I'm not experienced enough to say how much.  My experience has just been that most baby miniature goats can't handle that much liquid at once.


----------



## FarmGirlForLife (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, I gave her some and she pooped which she hasn't done for awhile but the bloat isn't going down. When should the mineral oil start working?


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugh, sorry that's an adult dose.  It does take a fair amount to work though.  I'd say try to get in 1/8 of a cup if you can.  It's kind of hard to judge when they're so small.  If you're only getting little amounts in then keep repeating the process.


----------



## FarmGirlForLife (Mar 26, 2014)

I did get an ounce in her which is an 1/8th of a cup. She's started pooping again which is very good. The bloat may or may not have started going down. If it has its not really noticeable. She couldn't walk very well to begin with. Now all she can do is slowly shuffle while bleating


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep massaging her sides and keeping her walking as much as you can.  Repeat the oil in 30-60 minutes.

What started the bloat?  Did you change her milk / solution?


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this poor little thing!


----------



## FarmGirlForLife (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah. I guess the change wasn't gradual enough for her from formula to formula. Now I'm worried I'm going to kill her from it. All she wants to do is lay in my lap. She's in a lot of pain and it hurts me to know that I'm the one that caused it


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2014)

She needs to stay hydrated...do that with electrolytes - pedialyte or gatorade.  You can use those in place of milk for up to 48 hours after that you can slowly reintroduce the milk.  Keep doing the oil to combat the bloat though and keep her moving and massaging those sides - especially the left side.  You want her to burp and / or fart.


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2014)

If she's still heavily bloated tomorrow you may want to go to the vet and have them trochar her.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 26, 2014)

when she recovers from the bloat you can raise her on cow's milk from the grocery store. It can be easier on them than the formulas and they do just fine on it.

Hope she is getting better.


----------



## FarmGirlForLife (Mar 27, 2014)

Nothing was helpingher. She got to the point where she wouldn't walk. We kept massaging her sides but the bloat wasn't going down. We were trying to get her electrolytes but she wasnt having any of it. We were going to have to stomach tube her. She died at four o'clock this morning. She was very weak when she was born and even at three weeks was not very energetic like her brother. There was something internally wrong with her.


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss @FarmGirlForLife


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dang. Its been a rough year for some of us so far.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 27, 2014)

SO sorry for your loss. We had a buckling bloat like that really bad this year and we tried a lot of things and we found dish soap and water worked really well while massaging him a LOT. He was burping and farting very soon and was pooping after that.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm sorry, sometimes no matter what we do we can't fix it.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## kinder (Mar 28, 2014)

Me Too


----------

